# Who has upgraded their SVS from the 12.1 driver to the 12.3???



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

What was your impression with the upgrade? I noticed a significant improvement when I upgraded my PB2+.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

According to Illka tests, the changes should not be very significant as the 12.1 is already a very good driver. Can you describe your feelings, and share this with us?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Kipp,

I think I bought your old drivers on ebay a week or two ago. Were they the 12.1 or the 12.2 drivers?

Thanks,

Warren


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

blaser said:


> According to Illka tests, the changes should not be very significant as the 12.1 is already a very good driver. Can you describe your feelings, and share this with us?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The efficiency was better and the depth that the drivers would produce was very noticeable.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

WarrenN said:


> Kipp,
> 
> I think I bought your old drivers on ebay a week or two ago. Were they the 12.1 or the 12.2 drivers?
> 
> ...


Hi Warren,
Yes, those were mine 12.2. I am waiting for you to leave me feedback so I can leave you positive feedback. Everything get delivered o.k.???


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

BTW, welcome to the shack.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

Kipp,
Yes everything was perfect. You should have feedback. Sorry it took a while, but I just finally got a chance to test them today. With a newborn in the house, there is very little time for hobbies lately. 

These drivers certainly look a bit beefier than the standard driver in my CS25-31. Hopefully I will get around to using them in a pair of DIY subs sometime in the next 6 months.

Thanks,
Warren


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to know this too. I bought my dual 20-39cs+ subs back in 2002.


----------



## stevefish69 (Dec 9, 2006)

Be nice as this is my 1st post here.

I upgraded from the 12.1 to 12.3 in my 20-39PC+ and believe that i was the 1st in the UK to recieve the new driver thanks to the guys at AV Sales

Once the new driver was settled in, i re-calibrated the BFD and felt that it gave a slight more impact than the old one. This may be due to that fact that the 12.3 is more efficient, and that i have not altered the gain :bigsmile: 

I felt that the biggest impact was in music, and find that the mid-bass produced by the 12.3 much more pleasing to the ear. 

I have yet to tune my tube to 16Hz, but could bottom out the older driver during WOTW or FOTP. I may have a play soon, but am more than happy with the upgrade as it stands. Wel worth the £99 in my opinion.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't get WOTW to bottom out my PB12-Plus/2's. Wayne and I watched it when he was here and we had it cranked on up there pretty good. It was awesome... both subs tuned to 16Hz... jar your false teeth out... :bigsmile: ... but no bottoming out. I think we actually tried a few times on various DVDs, but never succeeded. Just pure body slammin' bass!

There was a scene on Superman Returns that some said would bottom out their sub, but I couldn't find it either and my wife thought the house was coming down a few times when I was watching that movie. 

Steve, are you boosting any frequencies with your BFD?


----------



## stevefish69 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Steve, are you boosting any frequencies with your BFD?


Nope. Just 4 cuts to tame a couple of rather large peaks. I can only assume that the sound i heard was the sub hitting its stops.

It was kind of like a loud Crack, which drew my attention away from the screen and towards the Sub. I did have it up pretty loud, and run it a bit hot anyway :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool... the only reason I asked was because when I had previously boosted an area of my response, I noticed a thud or two on certain scenes. Fiddling around and testing one day I took the boost out and the thud went away on one of those scenes. So, I started experimenting and sure enough, the boost was what was causing the thud. The only thing I could tell I was missing when I took the boost out was the thud itself. I didn't miss anything else.


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

i've upgraded my driver to 12.3 recently and need to run-in. But in general i've the same openion of steve. To my ears 12.3 gives gives you slight tighter bass than old driver.


----------

